# quaesumus



## sweetkang

I come across the world "quaesumus",I find in webset it is a word used in religion. while it does not appear in my dictionary. would you please explain it? thank you.


----------



## Flaminius

Off the top of my head, it looks like a typo of _quae sumus_ or _quaerimus_.  Unless the two do not answer your question, do you mind posting the context?


----------



## sweetkang

quam ob rem adgredere, quaesumus, et sume ad hanc rem tempus. Cicero de legibus  liber primus (6)
therefore take up the task, we beg of you, and find the time to do this.


----------



## Flaminius

Then the latter is the right answer.

Edit: I've made a typo myself in a post about typos.  Let me try again.

There is no such word in Latin as _quaesumus_.  In your context, it must be the typo of _quaesimus_ ("we beg" < _quaeso_, _quaesere_).


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings



> There is no such word in Latin as _quaesumus_.  In your context, it must be the typo of _quaesimus_



With great respect, it is indeed from _quaeso_, -_ere_ (older form of rhotacised _quaero_), which as the original poster believed, tends to be used in religious contexts. But the 1st person plur. form _quaes*u*mus_ is also found even in the classical period (as is for example _maxumus_ as superlative of _magnus_), in contexts where a flavour of archaic solemnity is sought (e.g. Livy 10.13).


----------



## sweetkang

Thank you very much ! 
sweetkang


----------



## relativamente

In christian prayer is used a lot the form quaesumus. If you want examples just google "tribue quaesumus"


----------



## sweetkang

ok , I will google it now.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> In christian prayer is used a lot the form quaesumus. If you want examples just google "tribue quaesumus"​


_*Quaesumus*_ es una forma hipercorrecta. _*Quaesimus*_ es un arcaísmo estilístico (pero especializado por los escritores arcaizantes, Lucrecio, por ejemplo, o arcaicos, como Ennio o Terencio, en el sentido de 'tratar de adquirir', frente a _*quaerimus*_ que se usa en el sentido de 'buscar'). *Quaeso* es la forma de la que deriva el clásico *quaero*, por un fenómeno normal de rotacismo.
El latín cristiano está lleno de solecismos de muy diverso tipo, y uno de los más abundantes es la hipercorrección (ya no hablemos de los ininteligibles textos irlandeses de la época de Beda y posteriores).
Por cierto, olvidaos del google para esto del latín. O sabes bastante del tema, o te perderás en la maraña de datos sin aquilatar que ofrece el buscador de marras.


----------

